# Feeling of having no thoughts at all



## jenny2706

The thing i'm most struggling with is this feeling of not being able to think when depersonalised. i first became ill on the 29th feb, at the time i was under trremendous stress from a levels, hating living at home with my parents, i was worrying constantly, generally not enjoying myself, and basically was depressed and anxious, and i remember walking into the shower and something happening to me, as if i'd almost stepped outside of myself.for ages i didn;'t say anything but it wasnt til i dramatically failed almost all of my mock exams that people knew something was majorly up.i felt like i had lost all my thoughts and feelings,i wandered round all day everyday not thinking,and i tried to describe this feeling of watching myself and not being able to interact with anyone.now everyday is just a blur and i am working very hard to relax and go with it until everyone around tellsme it will recover but its like i just had a complete breakdown and now it feels like my thoughts aren't working properly or something crazy/?i get enormous headaches and generally feel spaced out and i just don;t feel like i'm inside my own head.i just wanted to post this to see if anyone could relate?do you find it difficult to think or speak and my mind just feels like mush?i hate it so much and yet its just there all the time and i can't think abour anything?does ANY of this ring a bell with you guys????


----------



## egodeath

I feel like I think way too much, but I've heard that brain fog isn't uncommon at all.


----------



## peachy

yes i think this is one of the hardest thing to deal with when you have dp. and when you realize you haven't been thinking for hours and hours, you can try to try to consciously think something but then it slips through the cracks and you're back to where you began.


----------



## nata-cion

happens to me too. i either jus numb out and feel or think nothin and walk like im floating or i feel like im being detached from my own body and gonna get lost in space... and cant recognize stuff.. i know i kmow poeple but it doesnt feel like i do... jus weird. when tha last one happens i panic a lot and my heart beat starts racing is horrible.


----------



## meminusme

this is my dp "subtype" to a t. honestly, compared to feeling like i cant think properly, all of the out-of-body stuff seems like a walk in the park. i feel like theres a giant balloon in my head causing a dull ache. and from time to time i think ("think" in a vague sort of way) about how much its going to suck to go back to college in this state, and panic about not being able to reach my full potential in school or life in general. for a while i thought i had brain damage or a tumor, but as i learned more about dp and diagnosed myself with it, gathered that thats a very common concern among sufferers. its distressing nonetheless


----------



## Staffy

Hi,
The experience you describe is very familiar to me. The apparently sudden onset of the feeling of separating from one's self is-it has been suggested to me- the result of the last straw breaking the Camel's back ,so to speak, or the final grain of sand that tips the scale after a gradual build up of stress, tension and worry. I have recently begun talk therapy for my anxiety and DP and have described similar feelings to my counselor during therapy. Although we are all unique and our various experiences of DP are bound to be very different the impression that I am getting back from my therapist is that the numbness and mental blankness are symptoms of mental exhaustion brought on by chronic anxiety (a symptom[and maybe a cause] of which is DP/DR). The gist of what I am being told in therapy is that I should try to stop myself monitoring my own mental processes and that trying to answer unanswerable questions about ultimate reality and trying to observe my own state of mind are futile exercises that will just exhaust me and lead to more feelings of DP/DR. I can tell you that this is easier said than done but at least there may be a kernel of truth in this advice and I'm hoping that if I can do these things that I will begin to feel better.
I think that to a certain extent the metal blankness that you experience may be the result of trying to see or observe the unseeable. Trying to observe or analyse one's own thoughts is a bit like trying to look at the back of one's head without mirrors.You're never going to see it but its still there all the same.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Universal

I think I know exactly what you mean. For me it feels like theres empty space where my thoughts should be. Even though I am typing something right now, I still feel blank. It's like I need something to talk about, but I can't seem to pinpoint anything to bring up, and sometimes I find myself saying "yeah, yeah, yeah" to people in reply to certain questions or inquiries, like a robot. Not engaging in conversation but just like "yeah" I'm okay. How are you? I'm fine.


----------



## deadinside6348

i feel the same way just giving people the normal responses. im always trying to think of something funny or observant to say. it seems to me when u try to do it its nearly impossible.


----------



## Zee Deveel

Yeah I completely relate to everything you said.

There's no way I'd have succeeded in my A levels if I suffered from this back then, that really sucks, what bad timing.


----------



## jbee

Universal said:


> I think I know exactly what you mean. For me it feels like theres empty space where my thoughts should be. Even though I am typing something right now, I still feel blank. It's like I need something to talk about, but I can't seem to pinpoint anything to bring up, and sometimes I find myself saying "yeah, yeah, yeah" to people in reply to certain questions or inquiries, like a robot. Not engaging in conversation but just like "yeah" I'm okay. How are you? I'm fine.


I totally have this feeling as well.
And when I engage, it doesn't sound like it's me speaking.


----------



## billybrain

Talk therapy refers to a number of different kinds of psychotherapy where focus is principally on clients discussing problems and evolving solutions with a licensed therapist. The earliest forms of such therapy were psychoanalysis, practiced by medical doctors like Freud and Carl Jung. Gradually, other types of talk therapy became popular, including cognitive behavioral therapy, psychodynamic, and humanist therapy. Today, psychiatrists and therapists may employ other methods of therapy that aren’t focused on talking. These include things like art therapy and dance therapy.


----------



## BusyBee

Zee Deveel said:


> Yeah I completely relate to everything you said.
> 
> There's no way I'd have succeeded in my A levels if I suffered from this back then, that really sucks, what bad timing.


You think thats bad timing. When my DP began i wa so ill i didnt leave the house for weeks, could hardly look in the mirror and refused to switch the light off at night incase i died or dissapeared or something! So my boyfriend of two years left me and never spoke to me again, then my boss went of on permenant sick leave so i had to return to work managing a store full time when id only been on part time previously!

And to the original post, i completly relate to what your experiencing i think we all do. My symptoms change in severity from time to time but ive had most of them.

And dont worry about your exams. Im doing better than most of my friends who went to uni and didnt use my exams for anything.


----------



## Olivia

where has this post been?? i guess the question is where has my mind been..


----------



## Synergyabc

I can completely relate. I wake up and walk through a haze all day every day. I avoid social situations including answering the phone because I know someone will be trying to communicate with me and I cant even remember what I just said, did, or heard. Its as if I hear them making noise but thier words arnt registering. When people call, I let it go to voice mail then when I check the message I have to replay it multiple times and take notes. I keep forgetting that I am listening to the message. I cant work, study, or connect with the here and now of anything. This goes on 24/7 and sometimes it seems like I am communicating okay, but its almost like I am faking it, then I worry if people notice my daze or delay when I forget what I am doing or if I was repeating myself because I didnt remember saying something. Really strange, I dont understand how I am making it through each day running a business and studying. The other day I tried to unlock my office door with my car alarm! Ugh... I feel like my brain is in safe mode and I cant get it to reboot!


----------



## dpsince2002

I can definitely relate to not being able to think, and having that be a distressing thing. My therapist has been showing me some cognitive therapy stuff, which helps on the level of thinking (I write down a thought that seems to be giving me trouble and then analyze it), and it's a funny process, since what's racing through my mind most of the time seems disconnected from what I end up writing down on paper. It's like, with dp, I'm not just detached from reality and my feelings, but from even the thinking that's running my day to day life. The cognitive therapy has been helpful just to remind me that there are thoughts going on under all of that rumination, and that it really isn't running the show. I haven't been doing it in the last couple of days, and am not really sure why; probably help me to get back to it.


----------



## kenna

i feel like that alot. i was never professionaly diagnosed. but when i was in 5th grade i had a traumatic experence and come to think of it i remember walking into my bathroom and i froze. i felt as if i completely stepped out of my body, mind, and soul. i thought it was normal and i was young so i thought nothing of it. now i can hardly feel any emotions i feel dead inside like i am a robot. i try to search for the real me deep down inside but i cant find myself. where did i go


----------



## PhilipDFrancis

People ask me "how has your week been?" I say I don't know because I cant remember anything about it, I think it was ok.

I have a problem with being asked questions, whether directly from a person or when reading a question in a book. I feel like I have got to answer them quickly or be in danger like walking near the edge of a cliff with a 30feet drop. But when I answer like this it seems to shut down my mind in such a way that I feel on red alert, "someones trying to get information about you with their questions, its dangerous, on no account answer them..."

I have been mentally bullied a number of times. My mind rapidly going blank doesn't equip me to say anything in reply to a bullies remarks...


----------



## pjenkins

I feel so tired all the time. I visit this site just to read about others experiencing the same symptoms. This numbness. It helps a tiny bit. I can't even navigate through this site as it seems so complex. I'm not even sure where I'm posting this, just want to be counted. Thanks.


----------



## mezona

Bump


----------

